# Radiofrequency ablation



## prabha (Jun 30, 2009)

Can we code the below procedure with 32998 & 77013?



CT guided radiofrequency  tissue ablation:
 A large mass was demonstrated in the right lower
lobe.  Using CT guidance, an 18 gauge needle was placed into the mass.  A
small amount of serous fluid was aspirated.
Using CT guidance, a 5 cm radiofrequency probe was placed into the
lesion.  Radiofrequency ablation was performed.  Adequate impedance was
not achieved.  However, post-procedure, there is slight swelling of the
lesion suggestive of most likely a small amount of hemorrhage within it.
A minimal amount of air is seen within the lesion suggestive of necrosis.
IMPRESSION:  Radiofrequency ablation at 2 sites of a large mass in the
left lung.


----------



## Om (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi,
Your codes are correct. Both ablation sites are in left lung only, so 32998 only once and for CT guidance 77013.

Om


----------



## prabha (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks


----------

